# Leopard Gecko mating question



## eksong (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

I have 1 male and 1 female leopard gecko in one tank.  The male is about 6 months old, the female is about 2 years old.  

Anyways, tonight I noticed both geckos licking at their anal vents so I suspected an attempted mating.  A few hours later, I caught mr male in the act of, well, getting his groove on.  What I am wondering is, when do male leopard geckos become sexually mature?  I had thought that he wouldn't go into heat for another 6 months or so.  

I don't want to breed my female, so I have separated the two.  It's too bad, they have been getting along peacefully =[


----------



## OldHag (May 23, 2004)

My male sucessfully bred at 6 months old.  He will breed ANY time a female is put in front of him, I dont think the males go into heat....its the females choice whether they want to "go for it" or not.   I keep my males separate from the females at ALL times!! The males will pester the females to no end!! Damn horny men!! 

Make sure you have a moist hide for her to lay eggs in. She will lay several clutches about 2-3 weeks apart. You can tell when shes going to lay because she will start digging in her hide and making a big mess!!   I had one female lay 8 clutches her first year. And an older female that only laid 5 clutches.

Order yourself a Hovibator incubator...not the one with the fan, they get too hot. I got mine from LLL reptile for 35 bucks or so. (it was on sale). 

If she does lay eggs and you want to incubate them I can tell you how or just look it up theres a lot of info on the net about incubating the eggs.


----------



## ddale (Jun 6, 2004)

Males tend to be ready much earlier than females (females will breed at younger ages, but it is definately not good for them - sufficient weight must be reached).  

Incubate at low end of the temp range = female (most of the time)
Incubate at the high end of the temp range = male (most of the time)

Incubate at low temps for first two weeks and finish the incubation period at 90 degrees (or as high as 92 or so) and you will end up with very light females (most of the time)


----------



## eksong (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the help.

The girl still hasn't dropped a clutch, maybe I got lucky.  In any case, I placed an order for a Hova Bator incubator.  Their earliest shipping estimate is June 12th, though =[


----------



## OldHag (Jun 7, 2004)

If your cage stays a constant temp you could put the eggs in a deli cup of moist vermiculite and set it in the tank until your hovabator arrives.  
Becareful of putting eggs in at 82 for 2 weeks then Upping the temp to get light females or to make females hatch early...there is a high rate of deformities doing that. Not everyone will deform but it increases the possibilities. Ive had 2 friends that did that and about 1/3 of the babies were deformed. They stopped doing that and have had no more problems. I personally have never tried it. Id rather not chance it.
I have 2 incubators one set at 92 for males and 82 for females. (I got the 2nd incubator because the first one was crushed a bit...but it still works. 2 for one is good for me)

Michelle


----------



## ddale (Jun 11, 2004)

I've never heard of problems like that before.  I've successfully produced at least 14 females that way without incident.  I'll keep that it mind if anything should ever occur...thanks


----------



## Midwest Art (Jun 12, 2004)

*Leos*

He's going at it already why stop him?   I use a ziplock plastic sandwich box filled with slightly damp vermiculite for her to lay her eggs in.  Once they are laid they are immediately placed slighly damp vermiculite with plastic wrap over them with one or two pinholes, I place them in an incubator.  Higher temps above 88 degrees usually result in males, those  in the low 80's result in females. 

I just hatched out a patternless leo yesterday.

N-Joy
Art


----------



## eksong (Jun 13, 2004)

Well I didn't want it to happen because the male is still just a tiny little guy!

Anyways, she dropped 2 eggs, no hova bator yet so I have a little deli cup with vermiculite inside a tub of water.


----------

